

'True Size' displays full-scale product pictures in web shops - truesize
http://www.truesize.nl/en
Enschede, The Netherlands - The Dutch start-up 'True Size' is developing a service for web shops to display full-scale product pictures on the computer screen. Every product is depicted at its exact actual size, regardless of screen size, resolution or web browser. Web shops observe increased customer satisfaction and expect higher conversion rates.<p>Web shop visitors will now be able to accurately assess the real size of products, which previously was only possible in regular shops. "By making products tangible we can improve the online shopping experience. The ability to better assess online products generally leads to higher conversion rates for web shops." says co-founder Niels Hoogendoorn.<p>Full-scale product display on the internet is now done for the first time, therefore the size of the impact isn't clear yet. However, according to Hoogendoorn the interest from several large Dutch retailers confirms the potential of True Size. "We expect to start two large pilot projects this year."<p>True Size is already available as a plug-in for popular web shop applications such as Magento. The examples on www.truesize.nl/en/ show several full-sized product displays.
======
DanielStraight
Um... I see pictures of a credit card and Dutch. Way to go!

